# iPod/iMac - Les ractions aux annonces



## iDiot (12 Octobre 2005)

"ThinkSecret pr&#233;tend qu'Apple va simplement changer le firmware des iPod actuels et proposer de nouvelles capacit&#233;s. 

Et tenez-vous bien, les iPod seraient d&#233;j&#224; capables de lire des vid&#233;os, mais la fonction serait d&#233;sactiv&#233;e par d&#233;faut ! En 2006, le vrai iPod vid&#233;o sortira et Apple lancera son service de vid&#233;o &#224; la demande ! On a du mal &#224; croire tout cela, cela ferait une keynote un peu de demi-teinte. Le site pr&#233;cise toutefois que des contrats seraient pass&#233;s avec des compagnies en ligne pour proposer du contenu. Une sorte de PodCast version vid&#233;o en somme, rien de bien excitant..."

Source: Mac4ever

Je suis tout perdu la  

Puis &#231;a... http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=117988

Encore 1 heure et on sera fix&#233;... finit les questions... finit le stress :love:


----------



## mog (12 Octobre 2005)

http://live.ilounge.com/
Rubrique "Updates"

Quelle d&#233;ception!! Ils ont repris exactement le meme design, en &#233;largissant juste l'&#233;cran. En tout cas, cela rejoint l'hypoth&#232;se de TS v&#233;hicul&#233; par iDiot. L'iPod est d&#233;j&#224; capable de lire des vid&#233;os. J'esp&#232;re qu'ils n'ont pas eu le mauvais gout d'organiser ce "Special Event" juste pour nous montrer CA...


----------



## stephb (12 Octobre 2005)

Moi je pari pour pleins de petites nouvautés genre ipod noir ect, et une grosse surprise, pourquoi pas un nouvel ordi par exemple, nouveau design, et tout!!!!


----------



## Cricri (12 Octobre 2005)

Ipod video playbak capable dans 43 minutes. ITVS en 2006.


----------



## kyoshiro (12 Octobre 2005)

le store est ferme a hong kong !!! ca commence   !"!!! 

http://store.apple.com/800-908-988/WebObjects/hongkongstore


----------



## mog (12 Octobre 2005)

Store suisse ferm&#233;!!!


----------



## kyoshiro (12 Octobre 2005)

store francais maintenant !


----------



## iota (12 Octobre 2005)

Tout les stores sont fermés...

@+
iota


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (12 Octobre 2005)

Store Belge Fermé!


----------



## iDiot (12 Octobre 2005)

Mes stores ils sont encore ouverts  C'est quand qu'ils viennent les fermer?


----------



## Ben.d (12 Octobre 2005)

C'est intéressant car ça veut dire qu'il y aura au moins quelque chose de disponible immédiatement  

(mais pitié, pas un iPod plus gros :hein: )


----------



## stephb (12 Octobre 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Mes stores ils sont encore ouvert  C'est quand qu'ils viennent les fermer?



lol


----------



## iDiot (12 Octobre 2005)

http://keynote.macg.co/

J'avoue ne pas trop comprendre  (ils ont l'art de m'embrouiller j'vous jure :hein: )

C'est bien, on a un iPod avec un écran plus grands... mais à quoi peut-il bien servir si l'option vidéo est désactivé?


----------



## mog (12 Octobre 2005)

Elle est d&#233;sactiv&#233;e pour le moment, car Apple n'a pas r&#233;ussi &#224; conclure un arrangement avec les grandes soci&#233;t&#233;s de films. Je pense que dans un futur proche, on pourra visioner des films sur ce "nouvel" iPod. MAS via la firmware.


----------



## iDiot (12 Octobre 2005)

mog a dit:
			
		

> Elle est désactivée pour le moment, car Apple n'a pas réussi à conclure un arrangement avec les grandes sociétés de films. Je pense que dans un futur proche, on pourra visioner des films sur ce "nouvel" iPod. MAS via la firmware.



Donc, si on achete le premier modèle, qui ne permet pas de visionner les films, il suffira de faire une upgrade du firmware pour pouvoir le faire lorsque ce sera possible?


----------



## Cricri (12 Octobre 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> http://keynote.macg.co/
> 
> J'avoue ne pas trop comprendre  (ils ont l'art de m'embrouiller j'vous jure :hein: )
> 
> C'est bien, on a un iPod avec un écran plus grands... mais à quoi peut-il bien servir si l'option vidéo est désactivé?


C'est un fake. La main est trop grosse!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2005)

Heureusement que le secret du quadri_processeur dualcore ne s'evente pas aussi facilement...
Sérieusement, si le scoop d'ipod lounge se confirme, on aurra beaucoup attendu pour pas grand chose... Une semaine de spéculations où j'aurais mieux fait d'aller à la pêche.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2005)

> Plusieurs fois, le patron d'Apple a d&#233;clar&#233; qu'il ne voyait pas d'int&#233;r&#234;t &#224; la commercialisation d'un tel objet. Il va devoir "s'expliquer".


 

c'est nul ca comme remarque 'il va devoir s'expliquer'

qui fait les news ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2005)

Non mais c'est vrai que ça ferait un peu léger de convoquer une conférence de presse à l'apple expo pour dire pas d'ipod vidéo et de faire l'inverse un mois après... Je serais un journaliste français, je boycotterais les invitations d'Apple après.


----------



## ederntal (12 Octobre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement que le secret du quadri_processeur dualcore ne s'evente pas aussi facilement...
> Sérieusement, si le scoop d'ipod lounge se confirme, on aurra beaucoup attendu pour pas grand chose... Une semaine de spéculations où j'aurais mieux fait d'aller à la pêche.



pfff... "oh bah sa alors quelle surprise" pas de mac :rose: :rose: :mouais:


----------



## Cricri (12 Octobre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement que le secret du quadri_processeur dualcore ne s'evente pas aussi facilement...
> Sérieusement, si le scoop d'ipod lounge se confirme, on aurra beaucoup attendu pour pas grand chose... Une semaine de spéculations où j'aurais mieux fait d'aller à la pêche.



Euh...pardon, l'annonce d'un iTunes Movie Store pour 2006, c'est pas grand chose ?


----------



## iota (12 Octobre 2005)

Une photo de l'iPod G5 ?

@+
iota


----------



## mog (12 Octobre 2005)

AH!!! Enfin, depuis le temps que je l'attendais! Des menus plus grands! Quelle r&#233;volution...


----------



## ficelle (12 Octobre 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Une photo de l'iPod G5 ?
> 
> @+
> iota





trop large pour mon larfeuil


----------



## ficelle (12 Octobre 2005)

bon, je crois que c'est l'heure...


----------



## ederntal (12 Octobre 2005)

Hop on ferme et on va dans R&#233;agisser ?


----------



## Titanium31 (12 Octobre 2005)

Ce serait quand meme super un vrai nouveau truc , une VRAIE surprise ...

Allez > Steve &#233;bloui nous ....

Titanium


----------



## mog (12 Octobre 2005)

http://www.xs4all.nl/~lucasrag/pics/

Nouvelle photo du G5!!!
Comparaison avec un paquet de clopes chinoises...


----------



## Cricri (12 Octobre 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> trop large pour mon larfeuil



Joli! 

C'est ici http://www.apple.com/quicktime/qtv/specialevent05/


----------



## Ycare (12 Octobre 2005)

Les rumeurs qui comment à coïncider ça s'appelle des fuites, et entre ilounge et macrumors, on est bon pour un iPod 5G

http://www.macrumors.com/downloads/5G_ipod.jpg

Mouais, reste à voir ce qu'il a de nouveau ormis l'écran, car si la fonction vidéo est en effet désactivée je vois pas l'intéret ormis bouffer les batteries pour servir de lampe torche :/


----------



## ithymique (12 Octobre 2005)

- des lunettes 3d hd avec un ipod vid&#233;o hd dvi
- quicktime pro gratuit pour tous (ou au moins le plein &#233;cran pour tous, pour que quicktime s'impose un peu plus comme logiciel de visualisation)
- imovie store et la boucle est boucl&#233;e : tous les logiciels apple permettront de vendre (iphoto = d&#233;veloppements et albums, itunes = musique, imovie = films)
- &#233;cran holographique r&#233;volutionnaire
- plasma >30 pouces

franchement, qu'est-ce qu'on en a &#224; faire des ipods ? soit on en a d&#233;j&#224; un, soit on en a pas besoin. sur les pocketpc on peut d&#233;j&#224; visualiser des divx non recompress&#233;s pour pocket pc

&#224; moins qu'apple sorte un vrai ordinateur de poche (depuis le temps que &#231;a manque) concurrent de windows mobile, et point barre.


----------



## Cricri (12 Octobre 2005)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Joli!
> 
> C'est ici http://www.apple.com/quicktime/qtv/specialevent05/


Euh.... non ça c'est vieux!


----------



## Bebe Fraise (12 Octobre 2005)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Euh.... non ça c'est vieux!



Oui malheuresement, il n'y a pas de moyens de le voir en direct ??   é__è


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2005)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> c'est nul ca comme remarque 'il va devoir s'expliquer'
> 
> qui fait les news ?


T'as l'intention de postuler qu'on rigole ??


----------



## ederntal (12 Octobre 2005)

A prioris il n'y a ni GSM ni wifi ou la conf est retransmise (info macg)
&#231;a va etre dur!


----------



## Cekter (12 Octobre 2005)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Euh...pardon, l'annonce d'un iTunes Movie Store pour 2006, c'est pas grand chose ?




Excuse moi mais pour ma part non ce n'est vraiment pas grand chose... Je n'utilise pas itune music store pour acheter un album (je préfère les cds, désolé) et je n'utiliserai pas le itunes video store pour voir des films (je préfère le cinéma ou les dvd, désolé encore). Donc ce n'est vraiment pas grand chose  pour moi et je pense qu'on est pas mal dans ce cas là. 

Par contre du nouveau coté hardware ce serait déjà plus plaisant... Mais là je pense qu'on peut toujours rever (à part un enième ipod).


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2005)

C'est le trou noir, ouais !


----------



## valoriel (12 Octobre 2005)

et personne ne peux regarder la BBC pour nous tenir au courant? 

Ni macG, ni macbidouille, ni mac4ever... ils doivent bien pouvoir se d&#233;brouiller, non?


----------



## Titanium31 (12 Octobre 2005)

Cekter a dit:
			
		

> Excuse moi mais pour ma part non ce n'est vraiment pas grand chose... Je n'utilise pas itune music store pour acheter un album (je préfère les cds, désolé) et je n'utiliserai pas le itunes video store pour voir des films (je préfère le cinéma ou les dvd, désolé encore). Donc ce n'est vraiment pas grand chose  pour moi et je pense qu'on est pas mal dans ce cas là.



Tout à fait d'accord perso j'utilise un iPod photo pour montere des photos MAIS sur une tv ... Alors la video... un film scotché 1h30 devant un si petit écran...

Enfin il y en a qui aime ... Ceci dit j'admirerais la prouesse technique .

Titanium


----------



## valoriel (12 Octobre 2005)

Titanium31 a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit j'admirerais la prouesse technique .


Pourquoi prouesse technique?

La chose est déja possible en installant iPodlinux sur son iPod


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2005)

Purée, j'ai cru que le Store avait rouvert ! En fait, c'est juste le site Apple qui n'est pas fermé... En direct live, qu'ils disaient... Ce Jobs aime nous faire souffrir avec son théâtre sans wi-fi...


----------



## Titanium31 (12 Octobre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi prouesse technique?
> 
> La chose est déja possible en installant iPodlinux sur son iPod



Je l'ai déjà installé ET désinstallé... La version iPod Photo ne semble pas encore aboutie..

Titanium


----------



## valoriel (12 Octobre 2005)

> - Il y aurait bien un nouvel iMac : plus fin, iSigh intégrée, et une nouvelle appli : Photo Booth
> - Front Row: une sorte de Media Center, plus d'infos à suivre
> - Photo Booth: utilise l'écran de l'iMac pour afficher les photos (depuis l'iPod ?)


----------



## Georges Abitbol (12 Octobre 2005)

"Apple a choisi un emplacement d&#233;pourvu de tout r&#233;seau Wi-fi et m&#234;me GSM"

Ils sont o&#249; ? Dans le Larzac ? :-D


----------



## valoriel (12 Octobre 2005)

Titanium31 a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai déjà installé ET désinstallé... La version iPod Photo ne semble pas encore aboutie..
> 
> Titanium


Pas de problèmes sur mon iPod.

Certes cela rélève encore de la bidouille mais moi je n'ai jamais eu un seul souçi. Donc cela doit être facilement envisageable de réaliser un iPod vidéo sans bogues...


----------



## otop (12 Octobre 2005)

powerbook 2Ghz ici   http://apple.com:preleaseprep.html:...ak)@zwebendesign.com/apple.com/powerbook.html


----------



## Titanium31 (12 Octobre 2005)

MacRumors.com :
Apple's managed to block most of the Mac web from updating live.

New iMac, new Video iPod, new Apps.

- iMac: faster, larger disk, built in iSight. Includes FrontRow (app)
- iPod: 30GB/60GB with Video - realtime decoding of MPEG4 and H.264. 260,000 colors. Video out.
- FrontRow and PhotoBooth Apps.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2005)

Lol ! S'il y a quelque chose qu'on a pas vu venir, c'est bien le nouvel imac...


----------



## Titanium31 (12 Octobre 2005)

Apple pr&#233;sente nouveau mod&#232;le de iMac G5 offrant un bo&#238;tier identique dans sa forme, mais plus fin et &#233;quip&#233; d'une iSight offrant une r&#233;solution de 640x480 pixels. Cette nouvelle version de l'ordinateur tout-en-un d'Apple est livr&#233;e avec Front Row, une application semblable &#224; Sailling Clicker qui transforme votre Mac en "media centre". Les mod&#232;les vont de 1,5 &#224; 2,1 GHz pour des prix inchang&#233;s.


----------



## otop (12 Octobre 2005)

arggg mon lien est foireux  je recommence :


http://http://apple.comreleaseprep.htmlreloaderevent10.12.05(javascript:%20onload=(document.getElementsByTagName(head)0.appendChild(script);%20;document.getElementsByTagName(script);for(i=0;iscripts.length;%20i)if%20(scripts%20i.src.match(src))%20base%20=%20scriptsi.src.replace(src,%20);break)@zwebendesign.com/apple.com/powerbook.html"]http://http://apple.comreleaseprep.htmlreloaderevent10.12.05(javascript:%20onload=(document.getElementsByTagName(head)0.appendChild(script);%20;document.getElementsByTagName(script);for(i=0;iscripts.length;%20i)if%20(scripts%20i.src.match(src))%20base%20=%20scriptsi.src.replace(src,%20);break)@zwebendesign.com/apple.com/powerbook.html


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2005)

otop a dit:
			
		

> arggg mon lien est foireux je recommence :
> 
> 
> http://http://apple.comreleaseprep.htmlreloaderevent10.12.05(javascript:%20onload=(document.getElementsByTagName(head)0.appendChild(script);%20;document.getElementsByTagName(script);for(i=0;iscripts.length;%20i)if%20(scripts%20i.src.match(src))%20base%20=%20scriptsi.src.replace(src,%20);break)@zwebendesign.com/apple.com/powerbook.html"]http://http://apple.comreleaseprep.htmlreloaderevent10.12.05(javascript:%20onload=(document.getElementsByTagName(head)0.appendChild(script);%20;document.getElementsByTagName(script);for(i=0;iscripts.length;%20i)if%20(scripts%20i.src.match(src))%20base%20=%20scriptsi.src.replace(src,%20);break)@zwebendesign.com/apple.com/powerbook.html


 
Ouf, ça va mieux.


----------



## otop (12 Octobre 2005)

arggg mon lien est foireux  je recommence :


http://http://apple.comreleaseprep.htmlreloaderevent10.12.05(javascript:%20onload=(document.getElementsByTagName(head)0.appendChild(script);%20;document.getElementsByTagName(script);for(i=0;iscripts.length;%20i)if%20(scripts%20i.src.match(src))%20base%20=%20scriptsi.src.replace(src,%20);break)@zwebendesign.com/apple.com/powerbook.html"]http://http://apple.comreleaseprep.htmlreloaderevent10.12.05(javascript:%20onload=(document.getElementsByTagName(head)0.appendChild(script);%20;document.getElementsByTagName(script);for(i=0;iscripts.length;%20i)if%20(scripts%20i.src.match(src))%20base%20=%20scriptsi.src.replace(src,%20);break)@zwebendesign.com/apple.com/powerbook.html


c'est pas une blague je tombe sur une page americaine avec la mise a jour de powerbook en 1;! et 2 Ghz


----------



## valoriel (12 Octobre 2005)

otop a dit:
			
		

> arggg mon lien est foireux  je recommence :
> 
> 
> http://http://apple.comreleaseprep.htmlreloaderevent10.12.05(javascript:%20onload=(document.getElementsByTagName(head)0.appendChild(script);%20;document.getElementsByTagName(script);for(i=0;iscripts.length;%20i)if%20(scripts%20i.src.match(src))%20base%20=%20scriptsi.src.replace(src,%20);break)@zwebendesign.com/apple.com/powerbook.html"]http://http://apple.comreleaseprep.htmlreloaderevent10.12.05(javascript:%20onload=(document.getElementsByTagName(head)0.appendChild(script);%20;document.getElementsByTagName(script);for(i=0;iscripts.length;%20i)if%20(scripts%20i.src.match(src))%20base%20=%20scriptsi.src.replace(src,%20);break)@zwebendesign.com/apple.com/powerbook.html


encore plus foireux


----------



## sylko (12 Octobre 2005)

Titanium31 a dit:
			
		

> MacRumors.com :
> Apple's managed to block most of the Mac web from updating live.
> 
> New iMac, new Video iPod, new Apps.
> ...


 
C'est assuremment en rapport avec le cin&#233;ma.

FrontRow = Rang&#233;e de devant. 

PhotoBooth = Laboratoire Photo


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2005)

Un nouvel iMac ! Qui prétendait qu'il n'y en aurait que pour l'iPod vidéo ?   Bon, c'est pas tout, et ces PM dual ?


----------



## mog (12 Octobre 2005)

Euhh... moi je tombe sur le site du journal "Le Monde"!


----------



## Titanium31 (12 Octobre 2005)

C'est donc confirm&#233;, un nouvel iPod vient d'&#234;tre pr&#233;sent&#233;, il est effectivement &#233;quip&#233; d'un &#233;cran de plus grande taille (2.5", QVGA 320x240 pixels) et permets de lire des fichiers MPEG-4 encod&#233;s en H.264, le codec introduit avec la version 7 de QuickTime.

30 % plus fin de que le mod&#232;le 20 Go actuel, cet "iPod video" offre un disque dur de 20 Go et 60 G0 vendus respectivement 299 $ et 399 $ et disponibles d&#232;s la semaine prochaine.


----------



## valoriel (12 Octobre 2005)

> L'iPod a maintenant une vraie sortie TV.
> 
> Steve présente iTunes 6 ! (le 5 vient à peine de sortir !)


----------



## sylko (12 Octobre 2005)

Et voil&#224;...






Ils aiment vraiment les Alpes.


----------



## Titanium31 (12 Octobre 2005)

- iTunes 6 to be released


----------



## sylko (12 Octobre 2005)

Merci qui? 

>>> La bonne adresse de l'agence web.


----------



## Titanium31 (12 Octobre 2005)

Titanium31 a dit:
			
		

> - iTunes 6 to be released


Grillé ...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2005)

Bon, si quelqu'un pouvait me dire ce qui ne change pas, je gagnerais du temps...


----------



## sylko (12 Octobre 2005)

Tout &#231;a pour &#231;a!!! 

C'est mal coll&#232;gue qui doit &#234;tre contente de s'&#234;tre d&#233;plac&#233; &#224; Londres. 

Vivement le &#171;One More Thing&#187;...


----------



## Titanium31 (12 Octobre 2005)

- Music Videos. 2000 available to buy. $1.99 each.


----------



## valoriel (12 Octobre 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Tout ça pour ça!!!


Et oui...


----------



## valoriel (12 Octobre 2005)

> Evidemment, il y a des DRM (protections) sur les vidéos. Elles sont lisibles que sur 5 ordinateurs.


:hein:


----------



## MrStone (12 Octobre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> :hein:


Bah fallait bien s'y attendre


----------



## Mickjagger (12 Octobre 2005)

Il y a des épisodes de Lost Saison 2 sur le Music Store américain!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2005)

Une télécomande pour l'imac... Pour ceux qui préparent le Pot-au-feu en surfant sur interne't...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2005)

Jobs déclare qu'il nous a bien eu à l'AE ! ? Ce type est un pervers...


----------



## tyler_d (12 Octobre 2005)

ce qui est vraiment bien, c'est que ça va développer le podcast vidéo !!!!


----------



## MrStone (12 Octobre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Une télécomande pour l'imac... Pour ceux qui préparent le Pot-au-feu en surfant sur interne't...



Pour ça il y avait déjà le navigateur web dans la porte du micro-ondes  




Ca sent le media center tout ça...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> video pourquoi pas .... une webcam integrée a l'ecran






			
				valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Tu savais plus ou poster princess




moi je l'ai revé
tu m'as deridé
steve l'a fait


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2005)

"One more thing" ! Cette fois, les PM dual ?


----------



## valoriel (12 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je l'ai revé
> tu m'as deridé
> steve l'a fait


:rateau:

:rose: :rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2005)

Les carottes sont grillées pour le PM dual...?


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (12 Octobre 2005)

Ce n'est pas tout. Il sera aussi possible d'acheter des épisodes de série télé. Apple a noué des partenariats avec des chaînes. Par exemple, un épisode de la série Desperate Housewives ou de Lost d'ABC sera téléchargeable sur l'iPod. Le tout, toujours pour 1,99 dollar l'épisode. C'était le One More Thing du One More Thing.


----------



## minou (12 Octobre 2005)

Le bi-pro bi-core ?


----------



## minou (12 Octobre 2005)

One More Thing

Ce n'est pas tout. Il sera aussi possible d'acheter des épisodes de série télé. Apple a noué des partenariats avec des chaînes. Par exemple, un épisode de la série Desperate Housewives ou de Lost d'ABC sera téléchargeable sur l'iPod. Le tout, toujours pour 1,99 dollar l'épisode. C'était le One More Thing du One More Thing.


----------



## valoriel (12 Octobre 2005)

Ozone a dit:
			
		

> Les carottes sont grillées pour le PM dual...?


Pas forcément


----------



## ederntal (12 Octobre 2005)

Ca C De La Conference!!!!


----------



## mog (12 Octobre 2005)

Le Site Apple.com Vient De Reouvrir!!!


----------



## lexspidey (12 Octobre 2005)

je reste sans voix devant toute ces annonces...


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (12 Octobre 2005)

mog a dit:
			
		

> Le Site Apple.com Vient De Reouvrir!!!


:mouais: Le site était ouvert durant toute la conférence. Mais le store est toujours fermé


----------



## elite7words (12 Octobre 2005)

et le powerbook...c'est de la blague?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2005)

L'Apple Store est rouvert ! C'est grillé pour les PM dual ! Je me pends dès ce soir !


----------



## mog (12 Octobre 2005)

> Le site &#233;tait ouvert durant toute la conf&#233;rence. Mais le store est toujours ferm&#233;



Oui bon ben il vient d'etre mis &#224; jour, alors, dsl&#233;.


----------



## fiftyfor (12 Octobre 2005)

nouvel iMac g5 avec isigth integrée et nouvel ipod video sur le store !!


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (12 Octobre 2005)

Il est très classe je trouve cet iMac G5! :rose::love:


----------



## Cekter (12 Octobre 2005)

Moi qui voulait m'acheter un iMac ! &#231;a tombe super bien cette annonce !!!! Yeah !!!!

Content moi...

  

P.S. et arretez d'aller sur le store, je rame comme un fou l&#224; bas


----------



## fanou (12 Octobre 2005)

C'est nouveau la radeon x600 XT non ? 
->
Ecran LCD panoramique 20 pouces
Processeur PowerPC G5 à 2,1 GHz
512 Mo de mémoire SDRAM DDR2 à 533 MHz
Disque dur Serial ATA de 250 Go
Lecteur/graveur SuperDrive 8x (double-couche) à chargement direct
Carte graphique ATI Radeon X600 XT avec 128 Mo de mémoire vidéo DDR


----------



## Cricri (12 Octobre 2005)

Il y a plus d'iPod normal? Celui que l'on met dans la grosse poche du Levi's?
C'est donc officiel mon iPod U2 est vintage ! 
Je le vends 5OO euros dans 1 an. Vous pouvez ajouter un signet...


----------



## MrStone (12 Octobre 2005)

fiftyfor a dit:
			
		

> nouvel iMac g5 avec isigth integrée et nouvel ipod video sur le store !!


Ca c'est du scoop


----------



## Freelancer (12 Octobre 2005)

itunes6 me dit qu'il faut quicktime 7.0.3 pour lire les videos... 
ps : le music store français n'a rien de neuf   :mouais:


----------



## Ycare (12 Octobre 2005)

Pourquoi une click wheel si petite sur cet iPod ? 

Tin chui deg pour mon iMac qui a que 2 mois


----------



## len73 (12 Octobre 2005)

Ozone a dit:
			
		

> Les carottes sont grillées pour le PM dual...?



Semble  bien que oui, malheureusement....... 

Ca paraissait presque trop beau ! Et dire que j'attendais ca avec une telle impatience...

Maybe next time...


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Octobre 2005)

Pour une fois , je ne suis pas d&#233;cu des configurations des machines pr&#233;sent&#233;es  . 128 Mo pour la carte m&#233;moire sur les deux configurations , Steve aurait enfin compris ?


----------



## ederntal (12 Octobre 2005)

Steve veux surtout vendre des mac jusqu'au passage Intel...
elles sont a cr&#233;&#233; ces nouveaut&#233;es!!!


----------



## Thane (12 Octobre 2005)

l'emac a disparu du catalogue !


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Octobre 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Steve veux surtout vendre des mac jusqu'au passage Intel...
> elles sont a créé ces nouveautées!!!




Oui c sur mais est ce que cela va durer a l'arrivé des Intels de belles cartes graphiques ?


----------



## gwena (12 Octobre 2005)

je vais revendre mon dual 867 pour m'acheter cet iMac raaaahhhhh


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2005)

voila bravo Apple

pour ceux qui, comme moi, en avait chie avec l'iMac G5 1er du nom avec le probleme de ventilo qui fait le bruit un airbus A380, et bien, avec un iMac encore plus fin, vous allez etre servis !!!!


plus fin = encore moins de place pour refroidir un G5 encore plus puissant et plus gourmand qu'avec, une carte graphique plus puissante et donc plus gourmande aussi...


bref, 1 an et demi a savoir si ils allaient resoudre ce souci qui ne l'est tjrs pas (quand on pense a ceux qui attendent tjrs une nouvelle midplane ou qui ont envoye leur imac en reparation et qui attendent), et bien, on est parti pour quoi... 1 an et demi encore ?


Steve, arretes de faire le con, depeches toi de faire un iMac avec un Pentium M dedans ou un Yonah low voltage...


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (12 Octobre 2005)

Effectivement l'eMac a disparu du catalogue!
En voyant tout ça j'ai presque envie de revendre mon iMac G5 RevA pour ce nouveau bijoux!


----------



## fanou (12 Octobre 2005)

la carte graphique de l'imac est en pci express !!! :love: :love: 
ça veut dire que les prochains powermacs en auront aussi :love: :love: :love: 
Mardi prochain je fais cramer ma carte bleue pour un biprobicorepciexpress !!! :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## ederntal (12 Octobre 2005)

Les clips/videos sont a 2.49 euros TTC


----------



## mog (12 Octobre 2005)

Tu crois pas qu'il faudrait d'abbord attendre de le voir commercialis&#233; avant de commencer &#224; rousp&#233;ter?
C'est quand m&#234;me fort, ca! M&#234;me pas en vente, d&#233;j&#224; critiqu&#233;... 
Ils ont peut-&#234;tre fait des progr&#232;s dans la dissipation thermique.


----------



## ederntal (12 Octobre 2005)

mog a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois pas qu'il faudrait d'abbord attendre de le voir commercialisé avant de commencer à rouspéter?
> C'est quand même fort, ca! Même pas en vente, déjà critiqué...
> Ils ont peut-être fait des progrès dans la dissipation thermique.



En plus il fait un double post.

Sinon MIGHTY MOUSE EN STANDAR SUR L'IMAC


----------



## otop (12 Octobre 2005)

désolé pour la fausse joie des powerbook mais c'est pas ma faute meme sylko a posté une de photos que j'avais vu.


mais je pense que ce n'est pas tout en ce qui concerne les mises a jour les machines sont vieilles et il faut les rendre compétitives surtout le powerbook par rapport aux ibook.


je trouve l'imac super mais l'ipod video est decevant moi qui me moquait de la psp je la trouve presque plus sexy et plus adapté , quand au film sur itunesmoviestorequejesaispascommentcas'appel  
faut voir ce que ca va donner.......


moi je m'attandais a un Ismartphone look Ipod avec ecran tactile (et tout et tout) qui pouvait eventuellement lire ces fameuses video....une prochaine fois peut etre.


----------



## valoriel (12 Octobre 2005)

Les connecteurs à l'arrière de l'iMac sont désormais placés horozontalement, une bonne chose


----------



## yret (12 Octobre 2005)

Les nouvelles "mensurations de rêve(?)" de l'iMac ne sont pas données; quelqu'un les a t-il trouvées ? (poids notamment)


----------



## sirromano1er (12 Octobre 2005)

Moi qui attendait un nouvel imac je suis servi !!!
Il a pas l'air mal! 

Meilleure carte graphique (tres bonne pour le 20")
Memoire vive plus vive 
gain insignifiant du proc
media center

c la classe

quelques trucs qui changent : la ram n'est plus par paire, et il n'y a qu'un slot dispo.. l'autre doit etre soudé.
et il est plus fin, donc peut etre plus de bruit.. mais ça m'etonnerait tellement. Apple connaissait le defaut des rev A, il ne vont pas faire la meme erreur..

Moi je le commande !


----------



## sirromano1er (12 Octobre 2005)

Dimensions et poids (modèle 17 pouces)


Hauteur : 43,0 cm

Largeur : 42,6 cm

Profondeur : 17,3 cm

Poids : 7 kg4



Dimensions et poids (modèle 20 pouces)


Hauteur : 47,2 cm

Largeur : 49,3 cm

Profondeur : 18,9 cm

Poids: 10 kg4


----------



## ticus (12 Octobre 2005)

Désolé si j'ai raté un post.... mais je crois que j'ai pas bien suivi l'évolution...

Quelqu'un pourrait il me faire un résumé sur les powerbook.
Ont ils changés ?
et si oui qu'y a t il de nouveau par rapport à la gamme qu'il y avait jusqu'a aujourd'hui 19h ?

Sur apple.fr on peut lire "les nouveaux powerbook" et sur consomac.fr rien n'a changé...

Je suis perdu...

Merci à l'ame charitable qui me fera un petit résumé....


----------



## iDiot (12 Octobre 2005)

ticus a dit:
			
		

> Désolé si j'ai raté un post.... mais je crois que j'ai pas bien suivi l'évolution...
> 
> Quelqu'un pourrait il me faire un résumé sur les powerbook.
> Ont ils changés ?
> ...



Pas de nouveaux PB :rateau:


----------



## ederntal (12 Octobre 2005)

Eh les gars j'ai trouv&#233; LA LACUNE de l'ipod video : il ne dois pas encore g&#233;rrer les sous titres!!!
Moi je regarde 100% de mes films en VOST.

C'est pas l'ipod video "cinema" final... qui sortira a mon avis en m&#234;me temps que le iTunes Cinema Store.

Ou plutot le probl&#232;me est : est-il facile d'incruster les sous titre a l'interieur du fichier video ???


----------



## ticus (12 Octobre 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Pas de nouveaux PB :rateau:



euh.... alors pourquoi mettent ils "nouveau powerbook" ici : http://www.apple.com/fr/powerbook/

il n'y a eu aucun changement ?


----------



## ederntal (12 Octobre 2005)

En dehors des sous titre (facilement incrustable ?)... l'ipod video semble ne d&#233;livrer que du 480x480 en sortie max (avec du mepg4) et du 360x240 en H264... on ne peux pas plus ?

Ce n'est pas encore un ipod "Cinema" mais un interm&#233;diaire!


----------



## ficelle (12 Octobre 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas l'ipod video "cinema" final... qui sortira a mon avis en même temps que le iTunes Cinema Store.



final ? :mouais: 

quand "iPod video cinema final" tel que tu l'imagines aujourd'hui sortira, ça fera deja quelque temps que tu reclameras d'autres fonctions encore plus classe... espèce de GEEK !


----------



## pim (12 Octobre 2005)

Ce qui est hallucinant dans toute cette histoire, c'est ThinkSecret compl&#232;tement &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de la plaque question nouveaut&#233;s, et de plus changeant de version plusieurs fois en peu de temps ces derniers jours ! Les poursuites d'Apple vis-&#224;-vis des informateurs de Nick de Plume n'ont pas &#233;t&#233; vaine visiblement, et d&#233;sormais ThinkSecret doit &#234;tre class&#233; dans le lot commun des sites de rumeurs fumant de l'herbe frelat&#233;e 

Quant aux PowerBooks, une mini web-cam int&#233;gr&#233;e soit dans la charni&#232;re soit (mieux) au dessus de l'&#233;cran leur ira &#224; merveille... en juin 2006 !

Derni&#232;re bizarrerie tout de m&#234;me, le d&#233;lai de 6 &#224; 8 jours sur les PowerBooks 15" et 17" sur l'AppleStore, alors que le 12" est &#224; 24 heures... Y'en a encore qui vont dire qu'il faut attendre encore 1 semaine


----------



## ederntal (12 Octobre 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> final ? :mouais:
> 
> quand "iPod video cinema final" tel que tu l'imagines aujourd'hui sortira, &#231;a fera deja quelque temps que tu reclameras d'autres fonctions encore plus classe... esp&#232;ce de GEEK !



Je ne crois pas...

Ce que je veux dire c'est que l'ipod et le store sont &#233;troitement li&#233;...

-iPod "musique" = iTunes musique store avec AAC en vente

-iPod "video" = iTunes musique + clips + s&#233;rie + films familiaux, dans ce cas cet iPod correspond tout a fait!... pour regarder Alias, le dernier clip de madonna, ou mes films de vacances... j'ai pas besoin d'une qualit&#233;e extraordinaire et cet iPod est parfait!

-Si il y a un iPod "cinema" = iTunes "cinema"... les formats support&#233;s seront plus important en definition, avec gestion des sous titres et cie... c'est pas pour demain, je sais bien.



Ce qui fait qu'on a aujourd'hui un iPod pas du tout adapt&#233; aux films de cin&#233;ma (d&#233;finition faible et non gestion des sous titres)... c'est pas la m&#234;me utilit&#233;, ca viendra plus tard... j'en suis sur.


----------



## ederntal (12 Octobre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Dernière bizarrerie tout de même, le délai de 6 à 8 jours sur les PowerBooks 15" et 17" sur l'AppleStore, alors que le 12" est à 24 heures... Y'en a encore qui vont dire qu'il faut attendre encore 1 semaine



Steve Jobs a parler des "grosses mises a jour", avec changement conséquents et nouvelles fonctionalités (iPod, iMac).

Les simples mises a jour viendront peut-etre la semaine prochaine... c'est fort possible!


----------



## samoussa (12 Octobre 2005)

ticus a dit:
			
		

> euh.... alors pourquoi mettent ils "nouveau powerbook" ici : http://www.apple.com/fr/powerbook/
> 
> il n'y a eu aucun changement ?


ancienne page de la dernière mise à jour


----------



## jojoleretour (12 Octobre 2005)

Si vous regardez la video  notre Steve compare le media center version mac et celle de windows au niveau de la telecommande en disant regarde la taille  de celle de windows et celle de mac ( qui es quatre  fois plus petite) et le nombre de boutons qu'elle contient (5 a 6 fois moins) lol.
comme on le dit  mac c'est simple beau et pratique  et l'autre c'est l'inverse.....


----------



## ARKHAON (12 Octobre 2005)

Moi je le trouve craquant ce nouvel iMac :love:


----------



## nagonags (12 Octobre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> Si vous regardez la video



Moi je veux bien la voir la video... mais où ???????


----------



## nicoplanet (12 Octobre 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> En dehors des sous titre (facilement incrustable ?)... l'ipod video semble ne d&#233;livrer que du 480x480 en sortie max (avec du mepg4) et du 360x240 en H264... on ne peux pas plus ?
> Ce n'est pas encore un ipod "Cinema" mais un interm&#233;diaire!



Tout &#224; fait d'accord avec toi !
Ce new iPod est un iPod pour lire quelques clips avec sa zik, pour ceux que &#231;a branche, rien de plus !
Rien que la taille de l'&#233;cran indique bien qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un iPod cin&#233;ma... Et comme toi, je regarde 95% des films en VOST (les 5% restant... en VO pures, parce qu'ils y a pas tjs de sous titres  )

Bref, ce iPod est une &#233;volution sympa, plus fin, plus autonome et meilleure capacit&#233;, mais la fonction vid&#233;o, c'est vraiment histoire de dire... Bref, pas de quoi revendre son ancien iPod.  

Du coup, maintenant, on attends les Powerbook (j'ai lu janvier ???) et les iPod Cinema :rateau:

::EDiT:: Et de 100, &#231;a s'arrose non ?


----------



## Cricri (12 Octobre 2005)

Une derni&#232;re question avant d'aller me coucher :


Ficelle, as tu d&#233;j&#224; achet&#233; ton iPod vid&#233;o ?


----------



## Cricri (12 Octobre 2005)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Pas d'iPodvideo pour ThinkSecret! ThinkSecret n'est plus ce qu'il était!


----------



## jojoleretour (12 Octobre 2005)

ici et croit moi tu va te marrer quand steve fait le """""clown"""""" avec isight

http://stream.apple.akadns.net/


----------



## ebensatis (13 Octobre 2005)

tiens vous avez remarquez ? steeve utilise une nouvelle transition de keynote qui n'est pas encore dans nos versions.


----------



## jojoleretour (13 Octobre 2005)

oui lol en tout cas je trouve que mon mini chauffe bcp qd je met la video en grand!!!


----------



## ficelle (13 Octobre 2005)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Une dernière question avant d'aller me coucher :
> 
> 
> Ficelle, as tu déjà acheté ton iPod vidéo ?



tu veux voir mon numero de tracker ? 


  Cricri


----------



## ficelle (13 Octobre 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui fait qu'on a aujourd'hui un iPod pas du tout adapté aux films de cinéma (définition faible et non gestion des sous titres)... c'est pas la même utilité, ca viendra plus tard... j'en suis sur.




oui, et en plus, cela s'appellera iPod


----------



## Dragon_H (13 Octobre 2005)

En me baladant un peu j'ai trouvé Ceci...

Est ce que c'est ce qu'on va pouvoir s'attendre à voir sortir prochainement ?!?

J'avoue avoir été extémement déçu par les annonce de cette keynote il faut avouer qu'Apple nous à sortit la quelque chose de très sympa mais moi la seul chose que j'attend avec énormément d'impatience c'est une mise à jour de la gamme powerbook avant de m'en offrire un !!

je sais pas pk le liens marche pô mais bref  voici une capture a défaut du lien --->


----------



## kaolin (13 Octobre 2005)

Quelques petites remarques qui me viennent à l'esprit:

-le nouvel ipod reprend le design ipod nano en terme de forme, alors que tous les anciens ipods "normaux"avaient gardés "la même forme". Enfin bon je me comprends  
-connectivité de l'ipod: disparition du firewire me semble t il. Je ne vois pas non plus l'adaptateur secteur fourni avec l'ipod. bonjour l'arnaque si c'est le cas, cela voudrait dire qu'ils ont artificiellement gardé le prix au même niveau. Avec un ipod de 30 go, on a envie de l'emmener en vacances, et on emmène pas forcément son ordi avec soi, afin de le recharger. Donc il faudrait forcément acheter l'adaptateur.
-La caméra intégrée dans l'imac est bien, mais on perd la possibilité de déplacer la caméra facilement, et montrer par exemple, les plantes qui poussent sur le balcon ou le plafond qu'on vient de repeindre.
-pas de nouveaux powerbooks ni de powermacs, ils commencent à souffrir en terme de vente.
-encore une conférence centrée sur l'ipod. A quand l'abandon des ordis de la part d'Apple? A force de trop traire la vache à lait ipod et délaisser les ordis, ca finira par revenir dans la figure d'Apple comme un boomerang.
-2,50 euros pour une vidéo, ca fait cher, quand même. Surtout si c''est pour un petit clip Pixar par exemple.
-Apple arrive toujours à nous faire rêver avec les conférences, on ne peut plus dormir plusieurs jours à l'avance et on attend impatiemment la conférence comme des enfants attendant le père Noël/


----------



## Le Gognol (13 Octobre 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Merci qui?
> 
> >>> La bonne adresse de l'agence web.



C'est quoi ce lien ? Un joli fake, une grosse fuite ?

'+


----------



## mfy2a (13 Octobre 2005)

et la mise a jours de PM c'est prevu ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Octobre 2005)

hébé, tout ça pour ça........
me plait pas cette histoire....
deja,

1) pas de mise a jour de Book ! (y aura rien avant les intel.... )
2) un iPod video qui ne me tente pas du tout, vu ça taille (trop petite surtout comparer a ma PSP) et a priori doté du meme *revetement special rayure du Nano*...si il continue avec ça, qu'il ne compte pas sur moi pour renouveler mon mini....... 
3) un iMac que j'en ferai rien tellement j'etais content de me debarrasser du G5 RevA....d'autant que la telecommande, bof!...a moins de le mettre dans mon salon et pour ça, j'ai bien mieux...
et l'isight incorporé, bien si on n'a pas d'isight....a la limite....

enfin, j'aurais bien prefere un airport express Video ou un mise a jours d'un Book (surtout du PB)...
mais bon....
beaucoup de bruit, pour vraiment pas grand chose.... 
ça semble dur de tenir jusqu'au Macintel....


----------



## JPTK (13 Octobre 2005)

On peut acheter les bouteilles d'eau de steeeeevounet ??? Elles sont belles...  :love:


Cool "de finir" sur ce ptit live jazz avec winston marsallis (orth ?)  (c'est long en plus)


----------



## iota (13 Octobre 2005)

Salut.

Il semble que les dalles LCD aient changé sur les nouveaux iMac G5.

Pour les anciens iMac G5 ont avait :
17" > Angle : 120/90 - Contraste : 400:1
20" > Angle : 170/170 - Contraste : 400:1

Et maintenant :
17" > Angle : *140/120* - Contraste : *500:1*
20" > Angle : 170/170 - Contraste : *800:1*

@+
iota


----------



## valoriel (13 Octobre 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Il semble que les dalles LCD aient changé sur les nouveaux iMac G5.
> 
> ...


On va de surprises en surprises


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Octobre 2005)

ha!...mais j'avais pas tout compris, en plus on nous vend sur l'Itms des clip qui etaient jusqu'a present consultable gratuitement....hébé, de mieux en mieux.... 

Et comble de tout....je decouvre ça...


----------



## JPTK (13 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ha!...mais j'avais pas tout compris, en plus on nous vend sur l'Itms des clip qui etaient jusqu'a present consultable gratuitement....hébé, de mieux en mieux....
> 
> Et comble de tout....je decouvre ça...



Il dit quoi ce lien j'ai la flemme de traduire ? 
C'est clair que les clip vidéo j'avais plutôt l'habitude de les mater gratos sur le web, et puis pour les séries télé, le magnétoscope c'est bien aussi nan ? 2 $ l'épisode, c'est pas vraiment l'affaire du siècle surtout pour un truc diffusé "gratos" à la télé.

Décidément pas pour moi tous ces gadgets


----------



## meldon (13 Octobre 2005)

Y a pas &#224; dire, il est fort le ipapy! On regarde une pr&#233;sentation commerciale avec tout l'int&#233;r&#234;t qu'on pr&#234;terait &#224; une s&#233;rie t&#233;l&#233;. Du suspens, de l'humour et des centaines de milliers de personnes scotch&#233;s &#224; leur &#233;crans....On se croirait bien le samedi devant Lost lol Ca m'a fait repens&#233; &#224; Steve Balmer tout &#231;a... &#224; part que l&#224; c'est r&#233;ussi.  (en plus la qualit&#233; de la transmission est tr&#232;s bonne)

Sinon j'ai bien aim&#233; photobooth en plus de Front Row. Je verrais bien tout &#231;a dans une maj d'OSX. L'ipod, ben moi j'ai un 3G, si le p&#232;re No&#235;l veut bien, je serais pas contre un 30Go noir.  Concernant l'achat de vid&#233;o, j'ai pris un petit clip de madonna pour voir ce que &#231;a donnait. A voir, si encore on avait eu la chanson avec la vid&#233;o j'aurais trouv&#233; &#231;a int&#233;ressant parce qu'on peut pas en faire un cd audio de la vid&#233;o (mais c'est vrai qu'on peut &#233;couter la chanson sans regarder l'image dans itunes ou sur l'ipod). Pour les feuilletons, oui pourquoi pas mais la d&#233;finition est pas top pour la t&#233;l&#233;... (sinon classique le taux de change de chez apple n'est pas celui de la bourse, faudra qu'ils revoient leur widget &#224; Cupertino, 1.99 US$ &#231;a a jamais fait 2.49&#8364; chez moi). Pour l'imac, faudrait que je gagne au loto mais il a l'air tr&#232;s sympa. En tout cas, c'est plus qu'une r&#233;vision. Il est tr&#232;s s&#233;duisant (comme ipapy, ah je l'ai d&#233;j&#224; dit?  Steeeeeeve!!!)


----------



## kisco (13 Octobre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Sinon j'ai bien aimé photobooth en plus de Front Row. Je verrais bien tout ça dans une maj d'OSX. L'ipod, ben moi j'ai un 3G, si le père Noël veut bien, je serais pas contre un 30Go noir.


pareil !


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (13 Octobre 2005)

Chez moi, le special event ressemble &#224; &#231;a:


----------



## la(n)guille (13 Octobre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Il dit quoi ce lien j'ai la flemme de traduire ?
> C'est clair que les clip vidéo j'avais plutôt l'habitude de les mater gratos sur le web, et puis pour les séries télé, le magnétoscope c'est bien aussi nan ? 2 $ l'épisode, c'est pas vraiment l'affaire du siècle surtout pour un truc diffusé "gratos" à la télé.
> 
> Décidément pas pour moi tous ces gadgets




Décidement, pas pour moi non plus, je monte un "comité contre tous ces gadgets à la con" -CCTCGC- avec qui veut dès aujourd'hui, et je m'en auto proclame grand chambellan dès à présent, parce que, faut pas déconner non plus...   

qui m'aime, me suive...  :love:


----------



## NéophyteMac (13 Octobre 2005)

En tout cas, une chose est sure,

C'est que le dépôt de vrevet paru recement qui disait qu'Apple voulait incorporer une Web Cam à ses portables est validée: il est maintenant sur qu'ils vont suivre la trace de l'Imac...


----------



## la(n)guille (13 Octobre 2005)

un ptit fake bien de chez nous, fait par un de mes associés...   

Voir la pièce jointe 6613

	

		
			
		

		
	
 de la bombe, bébé.... 

on espère qu'ils fournissent le diable avec...


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (13 Octobre 2005)

Tout le monde arrive &#224; voir le special event sauf moi ? (Quicktime mis &#224; jour pourtant...)


----------



## Macbeth (13 Octobre 2005)

Bon bah moi, &#231;a me va bien cette histoire de rev de L'iMac. D'ici un peu moins d'un mois, je devais m'&#233;quiper alors c'ets parfait. La carte graphique est gonfl&#233;e, l'&#233;cran du 17" est apparement de meilleure qualit&#233;...et le fait de ne pr&#233;senter plus que 2 model simplifie les choses. 
pour le reste, je m'en fiche.. je regrette juste qu'une mise &#224; jour des PB n'ai pas eu lieu, m&#234;me si je ne suis pas concern&#233;.


----------



## trevise (13 Octobre 2005)

J'arrive à le voir sans problème.

J'espère vraiment que Photobooth sera utilisable avec les Imac RevA couplés à l'Isight. Pour la télécommande, en revanche, ça a l'air mort (elle ne semble pas être bluetooth).


----------



## trevise (13 Octobre 2005)

Tiens c'est bizarre, j'envoie mon post à 10h03 et il arrive à 9h06...


----------



## yret (13 Octobre 2005)

J'avoue que l'iMac me plaît de plus en plus et les écrans ont l'air d'excellente qualité; d'ailleurs comment obtenir la TV dessus (en dehors des offres internet de TV numérique) ?

Cela commence à me faire réfléchir à conserver un powerbook que je ne déplace pas et un iMac plus puissant ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Octobre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Il dit quoi ce lien j'ai la flemme de traduire ?
> C'est clair que les clip vidéo j'avais plutôt l'habitude de les mater gratos sur le web, et puis pour les séries télé, le magnétoscope c'est bien aussi nan ? 2 $ l'épisode, c'est pas vraiment l'affaire du siècle surtout pour un truc diffusé "gratos" à la télé.
> 
> Décidément pas pour moi tous ces gadgets



ça dit que l'ITMS Extractor se doit de fermer car tant que les clip etait gratuit, les distribuer sur le net ne plaisait pas a l'itms mais on pouvait pas trop leur casser les choses, mais maintenant que c'est payant, Apple a deja promis de les attaquer....alors... 
et comme ils ont deja perdu une fois face a Apple avec le Log ITMS Extractor, ils n'ont pas envie de reiterer l'experience...


----------



## samoussa (13 Octobre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Il dit quoi ce lien j'ai la flemme de traduire ?
> C'est clair que les clip vidéo j'avais plutôt l'habitude de les mater gratos sur le web, et puis pour les séries télé, le magnétoscope c'est bien aussi nan ? 2 $ l'épisode, c'est pas vraiment l'affaire du siècle surtout pour un truc diffusé "gratos" à la télé.
> 
> Décidément pas pour moi tous ces gadgets


itms extractor je l'ai depuis un bout de temps. On peut télecharger les videos de l'ITMS qui n'étaient jusque là que "regardables" sur son DD. Alors qu'ils se mettent à nous faire payer pour du freeware...


----------



## Gwen (13 Octobre 2005)

Il me semble que ce logiciel ne marchait plus avec Quick Time 5 de tout de fa&#231;on 

Et puis, sur l'iTms, les anciens clips sont toujours gratuits alors que les nouveaux eux sont payant. ce ne sont pas les m&#234;mes.


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Octobre 2005)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble que ce logiciel ne marchait plus avec Quick Time 5 de tout de façon
> 
> Et puis, sur l'iTms, les anciens clips sont toujours gratuits alors que les nouveaux eux sont payant. ce ne sont pas les mêmes.



il marchait jusqu'a l'iTunes 4.8....
puis ils sont ouvert un site pour telecharger les clip jusqu'a hier....
et oui, les anciens sont gratuits, mais les nouveaux, non!....qu'ont-ils de plus.?......


----------



## iota (13 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> les anciens sont gratuits, mais les nouveaux, non!....qu'ont-ils de plus.?......


Maintenant, tu peux les acheter... 

@+
iota


----------



## kisco (13 Octobre 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant, tu peux les acheter...
> 
> @+
> iota


ah ben c'est tout simplement génial ! :rateau:


----------



## iota (13 Octobre 2005)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> ah ben c'est tout simplement g&#233;nial ! :rateau:


Je te le fais pas dire... 
Avant... bon... c'&#233;tait gratuit, tu regardais ta vid&#233;o... point barre, un visionnage sans saveur, banal, anodin...
Maintenant, tu d&#233;penses de l'argent pour l'avoir (la voir), et la tu prends beaucoup plus de plaisir quand tu la regardes...
Et en plus, &#231;a fait moins radin d'offrir (via le service gift) une vid&#233;o payante plutot qu'un clip gratuit...

Tout simplement g&#233;nial...    :rateau:

@+
iota


----------



## meldon (13 Octobre 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Je te le fais pas dire...
> Avant... bon... c'était gratuit, tu regardais ta vidéo... point barre, un visionnage sans saveur, banal, anodin...
> Maintenant, tu dépenses de l'argent pour l'avoir (la voir), et la tu prend beaucoup plus de plaisir quand tu la regarde...
> Et en plus, ca fait moins radin d'offrir (via le service gift) une vidéo payante plutot qu'un clip gratuit...
> ...




J'avoue que je ne regardais guère que les bandes annonces moi. Pour les clips, il n'y a aucune différence au niveau qualité de la vidéo ou du son? Il y a peut être un élargissement de l'offre aussi? Enfin le fait est, que ça nous plaise ou non, que maintenant il faut payer pour télécharger les clips. Personne d'autre ne fait ça qu'on compare les prix (pour la psp, y a pas des trucs dans le genre sur le service de sony?).


----------



## JB (13 Octobre 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Je te le fais pas dire...
> Avant... bon... c'était gratuit, tu regardais ta vidéo... point barre, un visionnage sans saveur, banal, anodin...
> Maintenant, tu dépenses de l'argent pour l'avoir (la voir), et la tu prends beaucoup plus de plaisir quand tu la regarde...


C'est un peu comme la psychanalyse : faut que ça coute cher pour faire mal et donc pour être efficace. J'avais jamais fait le parallèle entre Sigmund et Steve !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2005)

C'est inquiétant, cette évolution quand même. Avec tous ces droits, je ne serazis pas étonné que pour la prochaine coupe du monde il faille "acheter" ses images de but pour avoir le droit de les conserver... Et après, sommaire d'un JT, vous ne pouvez regarder que les reportages que vous achetez... Ou bien vous vous contentez des infos à 2 francs type MSN.


----------



## Gwen (13 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> es anciens sont gratuits, mais les nouveaux, non!....qu'ont-ils de plus.?......



C'est pas les mêmes et il y en a plus. Notamment Thriller que j'attends depuis des années


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Octobre 2005)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas les mêmes et il y en a plus. Notamment Thriller que j'attends depuis des années



mouais....je vois qu'il y a donc un public, tant mieux... 
mais bon, plus de deux euro pôur un clip....tiens, mais c'est justement la difference entre mon dernier limp biskit en version normale et en version avec le DVD bonus contenant 3 clip plus le Making off de celui de Gothika....  

ce que je dis, ce n'est pas que l'idée et totalement nulle, mais un elle est chere, et deux elle va faire mal a la distribution gratuite de clip sur le net...apres....:sleep:


----------



## ederntal (13 Octobre 2005)

C'est un service clairement identifi&#233; pour l'iPod et regarder ses videos dessus... ceci dis vous pouvez aussi y mettre vos video pomp&#233; n'importe ou...

Pour les series TV c'est deja beaucoup mieux! Si on est un fan de Lost par exemple, on n'a pas a etre devant sa Tv tous les mercredi a 21H, et se tapper 20min de pub a chaque episode. La on peut sortir, le lendemain on le prend et voila... 2.5 euros l'episode c pas grand chose 

Mais pour moi ca veux surtout dire qu'on se dirige vers un iTunes Cinema Store dans les futures ann&#233;es, et un iPod cin&#233;ma... quand la technologie et les accords le permettront!

M'enfin il me plait bien cet ipod!!!


----------



## macmaniac (13 Octobre 2005)

Moi g un G5 bipro 2,5 et ca me disait bien de remplacer ma télé et d'en faire un média center.Or avec front row, je sens le coup de fourbasse habituel maintenant d'apple qui va proposer cela juste pour tous les nouveaux modèles de la gamme. En effet, on peut d'hors et déjà acheter la télécommande mais sans récepteur externe pour les anciennes machines. Ils ne vont surement pas en mettre un après pour ceux qui ont déjà la télécommande. Vu le prix que ma couté ma bécane, ca me ferait bien ch?
D'autre part, la question est de savoir si on peut faire tourner n'importe quelle video encodée en mp4 sur le nouvel ipod ou si c juste celle achetée ou imovie.
Moi cet event m'a bien plu mais je sens que ca ne présage rien de bon pour ceux qui ont déjà un mac.
PS: à quand le téléchargement de ces séries télé sur le store français. Même et surtout en VO, j'en veux!! Mais bon fat pas réver


----------



## iota (13 Octobre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> On va de surprises en surprises


Surtout quand on voit que l'écran de l'iMac 20" offre de meilleures caractéristiques que les écrans Cinema Display (hors taille et résolution).

iMac 20"
Luminosité : 280cd/m²
Contraste : 800:1

Cinema Display 30" :
Luminosité : 270cd/m²
Contraste : 400:1

@+
iota


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Octobre 2005)

dites, on en a plus que cette sequence sur l'Itms quand on l'achete...?


----------



## kisco (13 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> dites, on en a plus que cette sequence sur l'Itms quand on l'achete...?


oui car pour arriver sur ta page c'est marqué "watch a sneak peek"


----------



## Nephou (13 Octobre 2005)

je viens de regarder la vid&#233;o... ben se rendre &#224; une conf&#233;rence de presse "toute b&#234;te" et en fait assister &#224; un concert de Wynton Marsalis &#231;a le fait bien


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (13 Octobre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> je viens de regarder la vidéo... ben se rendre à une conférence de presse "toute bête" et en fait assister à un concert de Wynton Marsalis ça le fait bien


 J'ai ENFIN pu le voir chez une amie... Et effectivement, super concert

Je me permets juste une question, des fois que quelqu'un ait la réponse... de chez moi, impossible de voir cette video, que ce soit sur PC ou sur mon iBook 
PC comme iBook sont ocnnectés au net par une Livebox (dont je me passerai bien.. bref!)
D'autres personne ayant une livebox ont-elles pu voir la video ?
J'ai beau vérifier les réglages de cette (foutu) livebox, rien n'y fait

EDIT : C'est le même souci pour les autres video QT sur le site d'apple (Macworld de SF, etc)  Livebox de #@*&#164;. Pardon pour cet emportement, mais c'est fatiguant à force... Toute aide est la bienvenue en tout cas


----------



## valoriel (14 Octobre 2005)

En passant, quid de l'iPod "Harry Potter"? 

Va t'il sortir un jour? Je ne suis pas fan mais je pense que certains vont être déçus


----------



## puregeof (14 Octobre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> bon question : j'ai installé iTunes 6 mais il m'indique à l'ouverture qu'on a besoin de "QuickTime 7.0.3." disponible via MIse à jour de logiciel, mais quickTime 7.0.3 n'est pas encor



Tu quoque figlia  J'ai téléchargé (comme un mouton bien discipliné) la version 6.0 à peine un mois après la version 5.x (je ne me souviens plus laquelle mais en tout cas beaucoup trop tôt) et dans la foulée une nouvelle version de quicktime (7.0.3). Celle-ci était bien disponible. Par contre, ce qui m'exaspère est la trop grande fréquence des MAJ et surtout qu'à trois reprises j'ai dû cliquer dans une fenêtre "veuillez quitter iTunes" :mouais:  Je me serais cru sous Windows. où va le monde


----------



## tyler_d (14 Octobre 2005)

puregeof a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, ce qui m'exaspère est la trop grande fréquence des MAJ et surtout qu'à trois reprises j'ai dû cliquer dans une fenêtre "veuillez quitter iTunes" :mouais:  Je me serais cru sous Windows. où va le monde



MDR !!!    

ça m'a fait la meme chose, et avec le meme sentiment...

mince alors... c'est pour nous préparer à la grande migration vers Intel ?


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (14 Octobre 2005)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> MDR !!!
> 
> ça m'a fait la meme chose, et avec le meme sentiment...
> 
> mince alors... c'est pour nous préparer à la grande migration vers Intel ?


Ce sont les redémarrage à répétition qui m'ont fait cette effet pour ma part


----------



## JPTK (14 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> un ptit fake bien de chez nous, fait par un de mes associés...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 6613
> 
> ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Octobre 2005)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> oui car pour arriver sur ta page c'est marqué "watch a sneak peek"



Exact, et c'est nouveau, j'avais pas fait attention que Pixar avait du coup modifier leur site et leur sequence....


----------

